
Apply HN: Program for Elite Students Before College - Kevin_S
Basically the idea is for a curriculum that will be delivered through various means (summer camp program, weekend retreats, high school visits) that is designed for college students interested in BUSINESS in the summer before their freshman year. The curriculum will be designed to greatly increase the likelihood of student success in school, social life, professional career, and personal life. It will cover topics such as study habits, personal training&#x2F;fitness, how to dress well, productivity habits, networking&#x2F;presentation skills, career&#x2F;goal planning, entrepreneurship skills, etc. Much of the value comes from the network created (similar to YC).<p>There are many technology camps like this (that are really expensive) for really smart kids that are hosted by universities. I believe if you offered a strong programming for students interested in business, a lot of value can be brought to them for spending a few weeks.<p>While not a billion dollar business, I believe if it were grown beyond just an in person camp for 50 students, substantial profits could be made delivering the product online or through mini camps spread out in different regions.<p>Let me know what you think.
======
bestattack
OK, so just to be clear: you're targeting well-off parents, who want to give
their kids a leg up in the world from a business perspective - right?

The fear I always have around companies like this is that you're playing a
two-sided game, where you make money by convincing parents that it will help
their kids in life but your actual work is trying to actually help the kids,
and these two vectors point in different directions. It's easy to optimize for
making money without actually helping the kids - the impact piece doesn't have
a good feedback loop. If you want to help the kids then you'll have to
rigorously measure whatever you can get your hands on, in order to improve the
program.

~~~
Kevin_S
Yes basically.

I definitely see your point - misaligned goals. I would hope that the level of
impact would lead to great reputation and higher caliber students, pushing
toward the best students and greater impact.

Metrics is a piece I have thought a lot about, and the best way I can think of
to collect metrics on the graduates would be making the alumni network very
strong and making sure they get so much out of the experience they want to
give back. But you are right - the metrics would not be easy.

------
dsr_
1\. This doesn't look like a scalable business, so much as a franchise
business.

2\. You may be targeting the wrong age group. It seems much more likely to me
that you should be looking at college students and recent grads: people who
have figured out what they want to do and are motivated to acquire these
skills. (I wouldn't recommend that you exclude high-school students, but they
probably shouldn't be your focus.)

------
danielvf
When you say this is for "Elite" business students, what do you mean?

